

Disqus VIP (Premium Service) - dannyr
http://disqus.com/vip/

======
alabut
Dang, you got that page early - it's a stub page and I'm in the middle of
design sessions for a relaunch, which should include more information like
pricing.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Affordable human moderation - very cool idea. I'd pay for that on my blog,
just to catch the crap that akismet misses.

